# Topics > Science fiction > Fictional robots and AIs >  Crow T. Robot, Gypsy, Cambot, Tom Servo, Mystery Science Theater 3000

## Airicist

Mystery Science Theater 3000 on Wikipedia

Crow T. Robot on Wikipedia

Gypsy on Wikipedia

Cambot on Wikipedia

Tom Servo on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

MST3k - Crow T. Robot for F.A.P.S. 

Uploaded on Jul 21, 2009




> MST3k's Crow does a PSA for the Film Anti-Preservation Society. From episode 0621, The Beast of Yucca Flats.

----------

